# Planaria? dog dewormer?



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Was going to stop at walmart to get some dewormer, have some planaria, not to worried just don't want them!

Any dewormer work?

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Anyone? :-/

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## randyl (Feb 1, 2012)

Any dewormer with fenbendazole works for sure, ones with other ingredients may work too but not many cases to support the proper dosage. 

Most fenbendazole based dewormers come in 222mg/g of fenbendazole, if that's the case you need 0.1 gram of the product per 10G of water, otherwise, do the calculation to get about 2mg of fenbendazole per gallon of water.

I've used it more than a few times for hydras, even double dosage didn't see any ill effects (but try not to do this). Don't freak out when you see shrimp eating it, it's perfectly fine. After 3 days if you still see planaria, do another dosage.

I don't do any extra WC after 3 days for hydras, and never had an issue. The WC recommended after 3 days is mainly to avoid an ammonia spike (if a lot of planarias die it can happen). The fenbendazole in water won't last long anyway so it's not to get rid of the medication, if you want to be super careful, add active carbon in filter after the treatment period.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Panacur in 1 gram granule pouches is what I use and suggest. That's the "brand name" version. There are knockoff versions as well, i think called safeguard or something


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Well got some liquid de-worms from walmart nothing they carried had that flubanzol or whatever in it.

The ingredient in this is Piperazine.

Sucked out a planaria and put in a cup with 1ml of a 250mg solution per 5ml

So that was about 50mg it hasn't died yet but it immediately started writhing  lol

I even saw where people have used piperzine to treat parasites in fish...

I may sound awful but going to test it on a rcs Cull...


Edit: hmmm probably not shrimp friendly something about disabling the nervous system of invertebrates.... And I can't get any of the other stuff as I got this cause I have a walmart gift card 

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

There is a lord and savior! local feed store carries febendazole in one pound blocks for 4 dollars.... They are just going to give me the powder out of the bottom of the bag 

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> There is a lord and savior! local feed store carries febendazole in one pound blocks for 4 dollars.... They are just going to give me the powder out of the bottom of the bag
> 
> "People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


Haha that's all you need  make sure to not go over the 0.1g/10gallon, too much of anything is a bad thing.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Thought it was .1g per 10 gallons?

Also, so dose wait 72 hours and then a water change?

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

It is, typo, don't listen to me!

Water change is mainly to compensate for all the dead planaria, if it's heavily planted I don't think it matters, nematodes and snails will eat the planaria corpses. Maybe do a 10-20% after 3 days.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

xenxes said:


> It is, typo, don't listen to me!
> 
> Water change is mainly to compensate for all the dead planaria, if it's heavily planted I don't think it matters, nematodes and snails will eat the planaria corpses. Maybe do a 10-20% after 3 days.


easy peasy, so 5 gallon tank have to figure out how to measure out .05g!

Well if anyone ever needs pure febendazole let me know, I would be willing to pick up and ship for anyone

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> easy peasy, so 5 gallon tank have to figure out how to measure out .05g!
> 
> Well if anyone ever needs pure febendazole let me know, I would be willing to pick up and ship for anyone
> 
> "People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


....no the white unnamed powder I'm sending around in the mail is just for killing worms in a shrimp tank officer.....


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

GeToChKn said:


> ....no the white unnamed powder I'm sending around in the mail is just for killing worms in a shrimp tank officer.....


haha! God... Yea that... Geez... 

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

Now since this is pure stuff you're getting, could it be a different concentration that the other stuff that the standard 0.1g/10g is based off of?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Crap... Did not think of that. I have no idea.

How would I even go about calculating that?

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> Crap... Did not think of that. I have no idea.
> 
> How would I even go about calculating that?
> 
> "People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


Going off what Randyl said above



> Most fenbendazole based dewormers come in 222mg/g of fenbendazole, if that's the case you need 0.1 gram of the product per 10G of water, otherwise, do the calculation to get about 2mg of fenbendazole per gallon of water.



So if 1gram of the standard dewormer is made up of 222mg of fenb, then 778mg of that gram is filler or other substances.

So if you have 1g of PURE fenb, then you need roughly ~1/5 of that to get to the 222mg that the 0.1g/10g is based off, so you need 1/5 of 0.1 or 0.02g per 10gal.

That's going to be hard to measure so you best bet is mix it up in some distilled water and then use that dilution to add it.

So take 500ml of water and add in 1gram of your pure stuff. That should be enough to treat 500gal. Then every ml of your solution should treat 1gal of water.

(I think that math is correct anyways)


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok that shouldn't be to hard, I say pure, but it may be the standard delivery and in 222mg form, will find out tomorrow!

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

mordalphus said:


> Panacur in 1 gram granule pouches is what I use and suggest. That's the "brand name" version. There are knockoff versions as well, i think called safeguard or something


Panacur is a brand name just like Safeguard is. They are just brand names for Fenbendazole which is the drug name. Neither one is a knock off/generic. 

But close attention should be paid to the concentration. The granules/dog dewormer is typically much higher than what is used on other animals. I use it on my horses and it runs 10%. Fenbendazole also comes in liquid which is probably easier to deal with, you may just need a higher amount. It is sold typically as goat dewormer (Safeguard makes this as well). Some Fenbendazole dewormers are only at .5 %. 

So, just know that Fenbendazole for DOGS is typically a higher dose (in case someone is picking up the same dewormer but for different animals). If you're getting it from a feedstore, it's probably going to be 10% granules for horses and cattle (I know, I used to work at a feed store and we sold it).


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> Panacur is a brand name just like Safeguard is. They are just brand names for Fenbendazole which is the drug name. Neither one is a knock off/generic.
> 
> But close attention should be paid to the concentration. The granules/dog dewormer is typically much higher than what is used on other animals. I use it on my horses and it runs 10%. Fenbendazole also comes in liquid which is probably easier to deal with, you may just need a higher amount. It is sold typically as goat dewormer (Safeguard makes this as well). Some Fenbendazole dewormers are only at .5 %.
> 
> So, just know that Fenbendazole for DOGS is typically a higher dose (in case someone is picking up the same dewormer but for different animals). If you're getting it from a feedstore, it's probably going to be 10% granules for horses and cattle (I know, I used to work at a feed store and we sold it).


I am getting it from a feed store. so if its 10% and the ones for dogs runs about 20%, I can dose 1mg (0.1g) for 5 gallons?

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Its actually 5% so that would make what 0.2g for 5 gallons?

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Hopefully someone better at math than myself can help out. If dog fenbendazole is 22.2% then it would make sense, whatever the proper dose is you would need 4 times the dose for what you are using (the 5%). Right? Wait for someone else to chime in for sure, just tossing that out there!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Well at lets just say 20% you treat .1g for 10 gallons

So 5 gallons at 20% is .05g
At 10% thats .1g
So at 5% should be .2g 

Just double down lol

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

whatever you say. LOL Wouldn't half of .05 be .025???


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

No no no, the concentration amounts are the %. so if you cut your concentration in half you have to double what you would put in.

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Exactly what I said. So, if 5% is 1/4 of 20% why would you not do 4 times the dose?

By your math if at 20% you treat .1g for 10 gallons, then at 5% you would treat .4g for 10 gallons. Right?

I'm going off of just math, I haven't read to see what size tank you are dosing.


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

22%, lets say 20% for easy math is 

20% is 0.1/10g

so

10% is 0.2/10g
5% is 0.4/10g


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Ok, glad I'm not losing my mind then. LOL.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

Bah! lol

That makes me the retard here lol

Sigh... 


Wait no it doesn't lol. OK my math was right for 5 gallons!


"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

Haha, no, no. Generally I start seeing percentages, grams and stuff and my brain goes 'oh we don't feel like figuring that out right now, kthx bye!'. But I thought unless this 'new math' they are teaching these days is taking effect then it would be 4 times the dose. But I hadn't had enough coffee yet, and didn't want to lead you the wrong way. At least I warned you to wait for someone else to come in and don't listen to me. LOL!


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

ravensgate said:


> Haha, no, no. Generally I start seeing percentages, grams and stuff and my brain goes 'oh we don't feel like figuring that out right now, kthx bye!'. But I thought unless this 'new math' they are teaching these days is taking effect then it would be 4 times the dose. But I hadn't had enough coffee yet, and didn't want to lead you the wrong way. At least I warned you to wait for someone else to come in and don't listen to me. LOL!


lol... Wait coffee... And you no share!

"People who don't like bacon can't be trusted. - NWA-Planted"


----------



## ravensgate (May 24, 2012)

LOL, Coffee for everyone! LOL! It's a known fact my brain simply does not function in the morning (or afternoon....or night) without it. HA!

Or you could use the sissy girl route of dosing (umm...which would be my way of doing it...cause I'm a sissy AND a girl) and do it how you were thinking...which would be a half dose instead of a full dose.


----------

